# Maybe the problem is miles away...



## Jessielynn1106 (Feb 13, 2017)

Do you think it is a possibility that we exacerbate a problem by focusing on it, identifying with it so much that it becomes who we are, not what we can overcome? There have been instances where Ive had to do something, feeling scared but no time to think and identify myself as the fear, (depression, anger, etc) and been able to achieve things. Maybe partly the problem is letting the problem become who we are and identifying with it so much, that we cant separate it or heal it. Or cant look at it outside the box from a rational standpoint, as the watcher, observing that this sort of paralysis of emotions in the mind, then maybe we have a better chance at working with it...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I see it two ways. The first, an example being my depression, which i view to be an output of who i am, and have no desire to change, only to keep it to a manageable level. I identify with it so strongly that is intrinsically a part of me.

The second, being some of my miscellaneous disorders and smaller issues... by admitting them, by accepting them, i feel i am actually better equipped to change them because i no longer am afraid to look at them. when i evaporate the shame that surrounds them, they become more like "obstacles" and less like "signs i am a bad person."

Also, lovely picture in the attachments, OP


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

you make too much sense to have SA.

personally I think it starts with lack of nutrition and overdose of sugar. then like you pointed out the mind will magnify our problems if we focus on them.

imo i think drugs do more harm than good. drugs mask the symptoms which is great, i guess, but we still haven't solved the real problem.


----------

